# Acetic Acid?



## WendysBaconator (Jun 12, 2011)

I dont think im breaking the rules here. Ive been googling & googling and cant seem to find a place where i can order Acetic Acid 0.6% . Any help?


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 12, 2011)

Have you tried your grocery store next to the pickle section?


----------



## vortex (Jun 12, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> Have you tried your grocery store next to the pickle section?


----------



## CG (Jun 13, 2011)

WendysBaconator said:


> I dont think im breaking the rules here. Ive been googling & googling and cant seem to find a place where i can order Acetic Acid 0.6% . Any help?



.6 AA (acetic acid) is filtered distilled water and filtered vinegar. Google "how to make 0.6% Acetic Acid"

That should get ya going. You'll need 2 filters, a few pins, and a new sterile sealed 30ml vial

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Jun 13, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> Have you tried your grocery store next to the pickle section?



Lol

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruturaj (Jun 15, 2011)

7.5ml sterile water and 1ml vinegar mix them then you will need only one filter to make them sterile
use 0.22um filter


----------

